# Who Has Pets



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

So who has pets, how many, is it your "baby". I have 4 cats and 2 dogs (border collie 3-4 yrs, cocker spaniel almost 1 yr in July) the cocker is really my baby.... all of them are rescues... couldn't live without my pets.


----------



## wasabi (May 10, 2006)

My one and only pet is a long coat chihuahua named Koapaka. He is 2 years old and weighs 5.5 pounds.


----------



## vyapti (May 10, 2006)

I've got three black cats. I've actually had as many as 8 black cats and a siamese named Hey Mau (Chinese for Black Cat) who gave birth to a litter of all black cats. Maybe I'm cursed.

My current cats are Butt Butt, Baby Butt Butt, and Pancake. Here's a photo of the patriarch, Sir Pancake:


----------



## Trip (May 11, 2006)

Their soooo cute, I have a black cat too, named church for the cat in pet cemetary by stephen king.


----------



## college_cook (May 11, 2006)

I have so many pictures of my cats, it was SO hard to choose!  I  limited myself to 4... and these are just the 2 cats that my g/f and I have adopted together.  Back home I have 4 dogs and a cat b/w my mother and my dad's homes.

The calico female is Panda, and the Silver tabby male is Mike.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Trip (May 11, 2006)

Is this a cat thing or something lol...cute pics


----------



## Trip (May 11, 2006)

arg was trying to show my pic of my cats in dryer but won't let me lol sorry bout that


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2006)

My babies are on this thread. I have 5 dogs. I had 6 until just before Thanksgiving, we lost Kasey, my Austrailian Shephard mix to cancer.
I'm a dog NUT!! LOL. If dh would let me, I would have more.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/well-dont-i-feel-stupid-12083-2.html?highlight=sheba


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 11, 2006)

I have 1 cat.......she weighs about 20 pounds. She stops people in their tracks when they walk in the door......they can't get over how big she it. I call her my daughter and that drives one of my 3 boys crazy.... . Anyway, I adopted her from a family that could no longer keep her. Her name is Trinket but I think I should of renamed her Sassy as she's always sassing back at me. She's about 12 years old now. I'll try and get a pic of her and post it.

We were going to adopt a dog this last Easter but decided we better hold off till we get the yard fenced in.


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> We were going to adopt a dog this last Easter but decided we better hold off till we get the yard fenced in.


 
Good idea and smart!!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 11, 2006)

I have one black cat and his name is Theodore - sometimes we call him Ted.  He is 19 years old!  He weighs about 6 lbs., very small.  In his old age is just sleeps all day.  He is a lover, he wants to be right in your lap at all times.  Vet says he needs his teeth clean but does not want to put him under - he probably wouldn't survived. He is on antibiotics right now for an infected tooth .


----------



## GB (May 11, 2006)

I have two cats. The black one is Minor. He is the most well behaved cat in the world.

The white one is Loki. He is the exact opposite.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 11, 2006)

Hey, here's another excuse to show off my little guy who thinks big...(thus he got his name) Napoleone!!


----------



## crewsk (May 11, 2006)

I have 2 cats, Tater & Nut, 1 dog, Mack, & 2 fish that don't have names yet. My furry 4 legged critters are my babies & they are all spoiled rotten. Mack sleeps under the covers with his head between mine & hubby's pillows. Tater & Nut usually sleep with our daughter & if she sneaks into our bed the cats come with her. Thank goodness we have an oversized king bed!


----------



## GB (May 11, 2006)

Crewsk is back


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 11, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Crewsk is back


 
Let me repeat that myself!! 
Welcome back Crewsk!!  We've missed you!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I have two cats. The black one is Minor. He is the most well behaved cat in the world.
> 
> The white one is Loki. He is the exact opposite.
> 
> ...


 
Loki is a good name for an imp


----------



## RMS (May 11, 2006)

I've got three black cats, one black and white cat and a black pomeranian.
My Timmy looks an awful lot like Sir Pancake (posted above)  Of all my pets, Timmy is my baby but Ebony (My pommie)  runs a close second.  I love them all but Timmy is special to me.  I had to hand feed him as a kitten and we formed a very strong bond.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Loki is a good name for an imp


Yeah his name really does fit. The funny thing is that was not his original name. Originally we were told he was a she so her name was Ruby. After we went to the vet we found out the truth. We changed his name to Maloco which means crazy in Portugese and we call him Loki for short. We later realized that Loki is the Norse god of mischief. Boy is that the most fitting name ever!!!


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Vet says he needs his teeth clean but does not want to put him under - he probably wouldn't survived. He is on antibiotics right now for an infected tooth .


 
Michelemarie, can you get Purina dental diet? It works WONDERS for kitty teeth and they LOVE it. Even if your pet is on a special diet if you give them 6 or 7 crunchies a couple times a day it will work. 

I have to see if I can find pics of my pets to post. I know I have one of our dog Abby, but I need to find pics of the cats.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 11, 2006)

I have 4 dogs, all adopted (a Plott Hound/Lab cross, a Husky, a Tricolored Walker Coonhound, & a Doberman); 6 cats, also all adopted; 7 horses (Thoroughbreds, Thoroughbred/Warmblood & Thoroughbred/Connemara crosses, & a Quarter Horse), a Citron-Crested Cockatoo, & a tank of tropical fish.

Over the years, though, I've had budgerigars, Australian finches, cockatiels & exotic parrakeets (which I bred), as well as mice, rats, hamsters, guinea pigs, ferrets, & even a pet skunk!


----------



## pdswife (May 11, 2006)

We have one cat.  Lily Lily Queen of cats.  Best Kitty in the world.  She turned 13 on Easter sunday.


----------



## kimbaby (May 11, 2006)

I HAVE 6 DOGS WHICH INCLUDE 2 SHI TZU'S 1 STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER,AND 4 MIXES... I also have a cockateil,RIZZ (his mate died a few months back)
and my son Jared has a keet (yellow) his name is Bob


----------



## pdswife (May 11, 2006)

opps.. I forgot to mention the chickens and the chicks.  We have five now.


----------



## jkath (May 11, 2006)

Here's Katie (7):






Son #2 has a 2-year old beta named "Cedric", and we still are keeping watch over "fuzzy", the yellow variant house finch who flew into our window last month, and now resides in a hamster cage till he's okay to fly.


----------



## BlueCat (May 11, 2006)

I have a 10 year old Miniature Pinscher named Grommit. He's a great little companion. He lives for rides in the car and walks in the park. We sometimes travel with him and he's a good hotel guest too. We also have a 14 year old gray cat named Blue, who is the best cat in the world. He has a wisdom and a sensibility that you don't often see in a pet. Then there's my Bob cat, pictured in my avatar. He's 5 years old and has a bit of the devil in him. He makes me laugh. He's my constant companion - my little shadow - and the cat of my dreams. My neck will never be the same because he loves to have me carry and hold him as often as possible. It was not bad when he was a kitten, but he's a big boy now!

BC


----------



## corazon (May 11, 2006)

here is our girl, Seijo.  She'll be 5 soon.  We love her, she's a wonderful dog!


----------



## Claire (May 15, 2006)

What does Koapaka mean?  I have two Jack Russell Mutts, one of whom is definitely going to have to be put down this week.  She was born in Hawaii 17 years ago.  Her name is White Fang, but her daughter is Keiki.  One day we were taking them to a vet at a military installation in Missisippi, and the vet tech was a Hawaiian man ... he barged out into the waiting room and said, "Who has Keiki!!!???"  He loved it!  Fang is so sad, she is just wandering through the house at slow speed, nonstop.  She doesn't seem to be in pain today (yesterday I'd have sworn she'd have to go today).  Husband is in denial to a degree -- poor girl was his very first dog ever.


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2006)

Ohh, I'm so sorry... That sucks...


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 15, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> What does Koapaka mean? I have two Jack Russell Mutts, one of whom is definitely going to have to be put down this week. She was born in Hawaii 17 years ago. Her name is White Fang, but her daughter is Keiki. One day we were taking them to a vet at a military installation in Missisippi, and the vet tech was a Hawaiian man ... he barged out into the waiting room and said, "Who has Keiki!!!???" He loved it! Fang is so sad, she is just wandering through the house at slow speed, nonstop. She doesn't seem to be in pain today (yesterday I'd have sworn she'd have to go today). Husband is in denial to a degree -- poor girl was his very first dog ever.


 
I am so sorry, Claire... (((hugs both to you and White Fang))) here is a heartwarming piece that hopefully may make you feel a bit better... here on this page it is intended for a hamster but this was really written for any and all beloved pets.  I hope it helps.

http://www.geocities.com/petsburgh/2240/loss.html


----------



## phinz (May 16, 2006)

Our latest addition to the family, Havana. She came into our life as a stray, but was already housetrained. Loves to be groomed and loves to be loved. She's good for my soul.






Dixie, the Jack Russell Terror (not a typo)






Sparky, the monkey dog


----------



## Michelemarie (May 16, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Michelemarie, can you get Purina dental diet? It works WONDERS for kitty teeth and they LOVE it. Even if your pet is on a special diet if you give them 6 or 7 crunchies a couple times a day it will work.
> 
> I have to see if I can find pics of my pets to post. I know I have one of our dog Abby, but I need to find pics of the cats.


 
Alix, thanks for the advice. I will try that. Since Theodore has had some "tummy" issues, the vet said to keep his food the same (iams) - but a couple of crunchies should be okay.  Thanks!


----------



## middie (May 16, 2006)

I have a 14 year old Calico Disney
A 13 year old Calico Sheba
A 4 year old Yellow Lab Rocky

Oh and then there's
9 year old Son Billy
and 36 year old Idiot Don.

They count as pets too don't they ????


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I have a 14 year old Calico Disney
> A 13 year old Calico Sheba
> A 4 year old Yellow Lab Rocky
> 
> ...


 
Now, if only the humans would obey as well as the furry ones! 

Phinz, your animals are so cute!! Dixie's photo looks like it should be on a calendar.


----------



## phinz (May 16, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Phinz, your animals are so cute!! Dixie's photo looks like it should be on a calendar.


 
Thanks. I'm looking for a good contest in which to enter that picture. I already have a 36x24 poster of it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 16, 2006)

I have 3 dogs and 2 cats.Bear is chow mix,daisy is a boxer mix and lobo is a full german shepard but I call him bobo the cats are shadow a white long haired cat he has 6 toes on all his feet and snoopy a grey striped cat.


----------



## Angie (May 16, 2006)

Two spoiled rotten dogs, Shiba Inus.

Kenzo is our male, altered, almost 6 yrs old.
Here we are in February.






Kika is our female, altered, 8 yrs old.
Me and my girl in February.


----------



## middie (May 16, 2006)

Oh they're so cute Angie !


----------



## Dove (May 16, 2006)

What beautiful animals !! 
My one and only is pictured under my Avator. People think she is a Pomeranian but she (like Wasabi's Koapaka..means Warrior if I remember correctly) are long hair Chihuahua's. My girl is close to 8 pounds..should be 6 pounds and 9 years old.


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2006)

Angie,
what lovely pet friends. They are beautiful and I can see how much you care for them and love them.. Way to go.

kadesma


----------



## Corinne (May 16, 2006)

I have too many pets! I know I mentioned this before, but we have recently given up our Birman breeding program. I have 3 Birmans who need a home. 2 of them are less than a year old & 1 is around 2 years old. If there are any DCers in the New England area who would be interested in adopting one of them, please contact me at corinne@macrobyte.net
Here's some photos of the 2 younger ones:
http://media.truerwords.net/images/kittens/loveys_last_litter/


----------



## middie (May 16, 2006)

They're gorgeous !!!!!!!! I so wish I could take them !!!!!!


----------



## Corinne (May 16, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> They're gorgeous !!!!!!!! I so wish I could take them !!!!!!



And I would give them to you in a heartbeat, middie. I KNOW you would be an excellent mom to them.


----------



## Scoville (May 16, 2006)

I've got two cats, Zip and Cinderella. I'm probably the only one here that has a "herd" of tarantulas.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 17, 2006)

Scoville said:
			
		

> I've got two cats, Zip and Cinderella. I'm probably the only one here that has a "herd" of tarantulas.


 

Well, we can only HOPE that you are - & that's a GOOD THING!!


----------



## Scoville (May 17, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Well, we can only HOPE that you are - & that's a GOOD THING!!


It's a good thing my fuzzy friends can't read, they would be heartbroken to hear that.


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I have too many pets! I know I mentioned this before, but we have recently given up our Birman breeding program. I have 3 Birmans who need a home. 2 of them are less than a year old & 1 is around 2 years old. If there are any DCers in the New England area who would be interested in adopting one of them, please contact me at corinne@macrobyte.net
> Here's some photos of the 2 younger ones:
> http://media.truerwords.net/images/kittens/loveys_last_litter/


 
Good lord, lucky we don't live in DC we'de take you up on it in a heartbeat. Thats DH fave cat, he was talking for awhile about breeding them, then realized he'd never be able to get rid of one... their soooo cute.


----------



## chocojun (May 17, 2006)

I used to have a lot of pets.  In the past 3 years I've had 3 dogs, 2 iguanas, a mouse, a scorpian, 10 fish, and 2 dwarf rabbits.  Now i have 2 nieces and 2 nephews.


----------



## vyapti (May 17, 2006)

Trip said:
			
		

> Good lord, lucky we don't live in DC we'de take you up on it in a heartbeat. Thats DH fave cat, he was talking for awhile about breeding them, then realized he'd never be able to get rid of one... their soooo cute.


 
I know what you mean.  We had a litter of black kittens a while back.  We gave away a whopping two and (grudgingly?) decided to keep the rest.  Unfortunately, a neighbors open container of antifreeze reversed that decision.  Only one made it.

Incidentally, when you name animals you intend to get rid of, you're already done for.


----------



## katluvscake (May 17, 2006)

I have two frogs and a Newt.  I have had them for about 4 years now.  They don't do anything but croak all night long.  They kind of sound like dogs that are in a distance.


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2006)

we have 4 cats, ranging in ages from 4 to "who knows", and 2 parrots, 13 and 18 years old.

well, for the cats: 1 is an adult cat from a shelter, 1 is a purebred maine coon, and 2 were stray kittens that i found in the garden after being left behind by their moms (different moms, different years).

my birds are an african grey and a mollucan cockatoo. 
the grey, louie, swears up a storm, whistles lots of songs, imitates bodily functions of all kinds, and always stands during the national anthem (that's a bird joke  ).
my 'too, beethoven, is a big baby, and has houdini like talents. that is he has been able to escape from  every latched cage i have put him in, even when i locked it with a chain and keyed lock. he was able to reach the key, put it in the lock and escape, destroying his arch nemesis, the evil vacuum cleaner.
so now i use a number combination lock. i've caught him holding the lock up to his ear, slowly turning the dial...


----------



## Angie (May 17, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Angie,
> what lovely pet friends. They are beautiful and I can see how much you care for them and love them.. Way to go.
> 
> kadesma




Thanks.  Yes, they are spoiled ROTTEN.  But...well worth it.


----------



## VickiQ (May 18, 2006)

Thank you all for sharing all the pics and stories of your fur,feathered and scaled kids.There's is nothing more soothing to the soul than a pet.I have posted many times about my yellow lab Angel who will be 8 this August. Her pic is in the photo gallery,if you care to see a pic of my beautiful girl.When the world wants big decisions and commitments all my Angel wants is a big hug,food ,water and to be walked and returns the favor with a sloppy kiss or her suare fuzzy head resting on a lap to love. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Dove (May 20, 2006)

Well said Vikki


----------



## Dove (May 20, 2006)

I almost have a cat..I don't know where he lives but when it rains he sleeps on my patio. I call him Chester. He is a large male and howls (yowls) coming and going. I think he likes his voice. In good weather he walks through our back yard several times a day on his way home. Drives Dove crazy.
Marge


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 21, 2006)

We've just got the one cat now, Dulcie, she's ginger and 12 years old. She was found as a tiny kitten by my neighbour in the local churchyard, so we took her in. When she was 6 months old she disappeared overnight, and when she came back had a wire noose tight round her middle. Then when she was 1 year she was hit by a car, we nearly lost her. She now has one leg shorter than the other three. Thankfully she has now stopped using up her nine lives at such an alarming rate!


----------



## Dove (May 21, 2006)

I'm so glad she is doing well now. How can people be so cruel to an animal! She is very fortunate to have found you.
Dove


----------



## IcyMist (May 22, 2006)

I only have one and she IS my baby.    She looks gigantic in the picture but that is only because her momma is too dumb to know how to resize.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a small dog, she is an old lady now. A toy poodle mixed with terrier.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2006)

I am a walking oxymoron when I walk my dog.

ME= Sleved ,and then some, in ink(hence TATTRAT), 6foot 4 inches tall, 275 Lb. My niegbhors know I have a bike, a 54 ford, a 67 Lincoln and a ,cough...honda...I admitadly look a little "burly", but my fiance(the librarian type) will tell you I am a teddy bear.

DOG= 10Lb 4 year old Pomeranian....and yes, I love her. She has alot of character. And I never thought I would love a dog under 70lbs.

Hope you get the mental pic. Kinda silly.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't you know the ladies love guys like you?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 14, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> DOG= 10Lb 4 year old Pomeranian....and yes, I love her. She has alot of character. And I never thought I would love a dog under 70lbs.
> 
> Hope you get the mental pic. Kinda silly.


 
Well, don't feel bad... it could be much worse!! 
At least she is not...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2006)

^^^LOL! Very True! hahhaaaa!


----------



## Shunka (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 13 cats-ages 3 years old up to 16. Most were rescued and are all fixed; have had most from tiny kitten age. 9 dogs-ages 1-1/2 years old up to 13 years old. Like the cats, all were rescues and are fixed.  I have had even more cats and dogs at the same time; all are with us for life and of course some have passed away. I also have 2 burros (formerly wild donkeys) and may be getting a third in a month or so.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2006)

holy crap shunka! that's a lotta pet chow every day!

do you have a burro named ramon? if not, ya gotta name the new one that. juan valdez would be honored...


----------



## liketobake (Jun 24, 2006)

I have one small dog.


----------



## Toots (Jun 24, 2006)

I have two 14 year old cats (Watler and Hayden) and a 6 year old mixed dauchund/terrier mix named Buster, who is the most spoiled dog you've ever seen.


----------



## mrsmac (Jun 25, 2006)

We have an English Staffordshire Bullterrier, a cat which was a stray and we rescued, a cockatiel, tropical fish and a "Nemo" fish in a sal****er tank. Our guinea pig died a few months ago and I told the children we didn't need to replace her as we have enough pets!!


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2006)

It looks like I didn't follow up.  After two days of Fang trying to find corners to hide in (I've had enough pets to know that means they want to die) hubby managed to shake himself out of denial and we brought her in to be put down.  Keiki took awhile to get over her mother being gone, but is now doing well.  Actually, ironically, doing better than she was when she had mom here to protect her (I've never been my dogs' "mom", if you said "mom" in our house, Keiki would look at White Fang).  I really want to do some travelling, so am not replacing Fang.  But it is odd.  Fang always insisted on sleeping with us.  Now that she is gone, Keiki prefers to sleep on the day bed in the next room.  Her housetraining could be spotty, now it is perfect.  It's like since her mother died, she decided she has to grow up.  She's geriatric.  I think one of the funniest things is that she had "down" ears.  As her mom got more and more deaf, her ears starting going "up" more and more.  Now they are completely up.  Again, when her mother could hear, she didn't need to.


----------

